# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili eshte qyteti me i mire Kosovar?

## Mehmet Kosovari

pershendetje miq e shok votoni qytetin me te mire shqiptar,por ju lutem jo qytetet e vendlindjes tuaj?


Per mua eshte Peja

----------


## zogu kosovar

mendoj se eshte Gjakova

----------


## ILMGAP

Mendoj se është : *"Asnjëri"*

----------


## toni007

prishtina......pa dyshim

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Prizreni !!

----------


## pa-emer

Prishtina
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Mendoj se është : *"Asnjëri"*


-------

Ku i bie ky "Asnjeri" ?
--
N`ore t`zotit !

 *Peja

----------


## pejani34

normalitikisht *peja*

----------


## Dar_di

Gjilani loool  :shkelje syri:

----------


## drifilon

Kryeqyteti i shqiptareve ne ballkan i cili esht edhe 100% shqipetar 
Pa influenc greke a serbe ..

Perfaqsues i zemres se kombit 

PRISHTINAAAA..

----------


## Rina_87

1. Prishtina (per krejt)

2. Prizreni (Pjesa e vjeter e qytetit)

3. Peja  (Gryka e Rugoves dhe Burimi i Drinit)

4. dhe te gjitha qytetet tjera, sepse Kosova eshte shume e bukur dhe* aq e gjelbert, si asnje vend tjeter perreth.*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ms13

prishtina osht ma i mirii   gjakova ka veq   GAY  kurgja tejter

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

t'bukur ka plot, po m'pelqe prishtina

----------


## vampiri-femrave

Une skam qene ndonjeher ne Kosov por shume shpejt pres qe ta vizitoj .. por me kane thene qe Peja i ka femrat e bukura  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> -------
> 
> Ku i bie ky "Asnjeri" ?
> --
> N`ore t`zotit !
> 
>  *Peja


Asnjeri qytet nuk eshte i mire, i bukur apo me kultur. Poashtu dhe njerezit nuk gezojne karakteristika pozitive.

----------


## tradita

> Une skam qene ndonjeher ne Kosov por shume shpejt pres qe ta vizitoj .. por me kane thene qe Peja i ka femrat e bukura


PEJA ....pa dyshim

----------


## Kildare

Unë mendoj se është »¦« Gjï£âñï »¦«.

----------


## Nete

Esht Prizreni pa dyshim.

----------


## Qerim

Rahoveci      :ngerdheshje: 


A e dini ku po bien ?

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

> Asnjeri qytet nuk eshte i mire, i bukur apo me kultur. Poashtu dhe njerezit nuk gezojne karakteristika pozitive.


u mejtova, njeri i pam ilmiu i thash vedit cilin qytet ka pa t'bukur e me kultrur ?  :Globi:

----------

